# Dunkerque update please.



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

With reference to the potential problems with the migrants at Calais I have posted on several threads this year that Dunkerque is(was) a better/ more relaxed experience.

However, it is nearly a year since we used the port, so my information may have become dated.

My original opinion on lack of problems was based on the fact that there is only a 2-hourly arrival/departure by DFDS and therefore no queuing at slow speeds before reaching the port check-in.

Would recent users of Dunkerque please post their experiences as to whether there are any problems and/or evidence of potential migrant stowaways. I know the risk to M/Homers is low but it is as well to be aware.

This is for our benefit and anyone who might have read my previous opinions 

Thanks for any responses.

Geoff


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We came back Dunkirk/Dover last Friday in our car . . No real holdups just a bit slow going through passport control, we did see a group of police surrounding 3 "likely looking lads" but no large presence of any as the port entrance is quite a bit out of town.


----------



## cbrown1360 (Jul 26, 2014)

We stayed overnight in Dunkirk on Friday 12 June and came through port on Saturday morning - nothing untoward although Customs did give our van a thorough once over!


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

Hya - came through today and has been said nothing untoward but it seems Border Control are now examining motorhomes, even had us lifting up bench seats to look underneath
cheers
Clyde


----------



## gholt417 (Jan 30, 2010)

Same as the rest have said. A much more pleasant experience. Like Calais, you are asked where you have come and we never have problems as we always stop over in northern Belgium.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for those four replies.

It is nice to have confirmation that it is still easy, and that when I post that info I am not misleading anyone.

Cheers

Geoff


----------

